# New Army.ca Swag



## Mike Bobbitt

Ok folks, the shirts are in!

I've attached a couple of pics so you can get a feel for the quality. These are clearly better than the last set ordered, so I'm very pleased. Given the recent expenses incurred in getting the site up and running (business class connection, UPS, etc) shirt orders will be a great help! (I'll have to sell nearly all of them to break even, but I sold the last batch, so I'm hoping it won't take *too* long.)

 --> Order Here <--

Here are the remaining stocks:

*Olive*

Small: 5
Medium: 5
Large: 8
Extra Large: 9
XXL: 6

*Black*

Large: 7
Extra Large: 7

*Grey*

Medium: 1
Large: 1


Thanks
Mike


----------



## para paramedic

Mike,

I received the shirts that I ordered from you in the mail yesterday. They look great! Thanks for the extra stickers as well!  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

No problem, glad you like 'em. 

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Andyd513

Got my T-shirt today! Thanks a ton, looks great! Will be a good pt shirt for bmq.


----------



## yot

quasiparamedic said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> I received the shirts that I ordered from you in the mail yesterday. They look great! Thanks for the extra stickers as well!  ;D



ya, thanks for the stickers too..the size is fit after washing and drying..


----------



## logau

Got mine too - when is the Golf Shirt coming out?

Real good!


----------



## Maverick

Got mine today! been waiting all week. sport the gear at the gym!

Awesome! Fits good, feels good, advise everyone to buy one!!!

i might even get another!

thanks for the stickers Mike!


----------



## K. Ash

Yea the stickers are pretty cool.

you know I'm after getting so many questions regarding my T...and quite a few of them form lovely ladies....its working out well....Thank you Mike.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Orders have slowed down, probably because the sizes/colours left are getting limited. So today I ordered another batch of 50 shirts. (It was with some hesitation, as I'm still over $200 short from the last order!)

Anyway, I think these will do fairly well. They're from the same vendor as the last batch and I've had no durability issues with those so far. I've also ordered a number of grey shirts and in this batch, the green ones are darker than the last. (I.E. true olive green.) Once they come in, I'll post pictures here so folks can see what they look like.

As last time, pre-orders will get first dibs, and thanks in advance for your support.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

GREY! ... Will these be ready for Christmas?
If so let me be the first, 1 grey-xxl
                                  2 green- xl
                                  2 green- small [this will keep my kids from trying to wear mine]
Thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

LOL, doing your Christmas shopping? 

It looks like they'll be ready in about 3 weeks or so... will post here when I get a more firm date from the vendor.

Thanks for your support Bruce!


----------



## Goober

I would like to order 1 medium green, and 1 medium black if you have them, and I was wondering if you accept INTERAC email money transfers that are available from most Canadian banks like BMO, RBC, CIBC, ScotiaBank etc..


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I've got a green and a black medium on hand. E-mail money transfers are fine, address is Mike@Army.ca.


Thanks for your support!


----------



## Griswald DME

Mike, are the new shirts in yet?  Or do you know when you'll expect them in?  My wife's mentions this morning "oh those tshirts look really nice!  it would be a great shirt for working out at the gym"  I guess thats a hint for another christmas present!

Thanks,
DME


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I have a few shirts left from the previous order, mostly small and medium, but one large as well (all green). The new order should be in in a week or so, which will include:

Olive

L:  11
XL: 11

Black

L:  8
XL: 8

Grey

L:  5
XL: 5


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Scratch_043

Mike, I would like to order an XL black from the new order. Would you like me to send the money transfer now, or when the shipment comes in?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Your call. The shirts should be in before too long, so there's not much practical advantage or disadvantage to pre-ordering. It's doubtful that any size/colour will sell out in a week, so you're probably safe to wait.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## Scratch_043

thanks, does anyone know how to do an email transfer?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Just go here: http://www.certapay.com/en/

And the rest is pretty straightforward.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Scratch_043

Gotcha, so for one t-shirt, it's $24?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Yep, $20 + $4 shipping.


Thanks


----------



## Armymedic

Mike,
I'll take 2 please.
1x XL in green
1x XL in Black

email me when they are in and I'll transfer money over.


----------



## MissMolsonIndy

May I order/pre-order the following?

1 X Olive [Medium]
1 X Black [Medium]

I can pay over the system that you've set up, just let me know when...

Lindsay


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks Lindsay, as soon as the new order comes in I'll let you know. Shouldn't be too much longer.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

The new shirts are in (photos coming shortly) but before anyone buys one, I recommend you check out an Army.ca Subscription which is only a few bucks more and includes a shirt and shipping.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## CrimsonSeil

wondering. the picture of the shirts have black green and brown. is there really a brown shirt? 
edit: cud u also tell me some kind of measurements. i want a good fit  either small or medium


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

There's actually black, green, olive and grey in various sizes. The "brown" is actuall olive drab, pretty much the same as issue t-shirts.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## MissMolsonIndy

Mike, how do I specify, with the paypal account, if I want two different coloured shirts?

Or should I just tell you, and place an order for two?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Telling me works just fine. Good point though, that's a limitation of the web form... 


Thanks
Mike


----------



## MissMolsonIndy

Ok, haha. I would like to order a medium in the olive, and a medium in the black, please, and I'll just add a second tee-shirt to the web order form.

I'll pay over paypal, right now.

Thanks,

Lindsay


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks for the order... Only have large black left at the moment. See page 1 of this thread for the complete list, and let me know what you'd prefer. Then i'll get them packed up and in Monday morning's mail.


Cheers
Mike

P.S. Looks like you missed shipping.


----------



## MissMolsonIndy

Should I wait for the next order? If there won't be one anytime soon, could you just send me a large in the black please?

Hah. How convenient. Should I correct that, or are you willing to let it slide?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

The next order is probably going to be a while (depends on how long it takes to run low in the current stock). If you could shoot me the $6 for shipping, that would be great. Don't mean to sound cheap, but the difference between my cost and yours is pretty minimal on the shrts.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## MissMolsonIndy

How long will it take for the tee-shirts to be shipped?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

It goes regular mail, so it'll likely be there before the week is out. Folks who are closer to Ottawa get it a bit quicker.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

OK, everyone since we have had an influx of new members I am bumping this thread to encourage those who enjoy spending time here to help out and buy a shirt[or a subscription] to help Mike offset the cost of this site which he does from his own pockets.

I'm doing this cause Mike is just too darn nice and not comfortable with pushing things onto others, fortunately I'm neither of those things, so please help out if you wish, the shirts are nice, I have one in each colour.[apparentely they have other uses also but that doesn't work for me for some reason]


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

...and one more time.....see post above


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Folks,

Just got a new batch of shirts in today, so if you've been waiting for a size/colour that ran out, we're back in business. (Check the first post in this thread for actual totals.)

Also note that the green shirts are now officially "Military Green" instead of simply "Olive" (or "Pine" as the first batch were).

I've updated the image in the first post to show all three actual colours. If you have any questions, just let me know.


Thanks in advance for your support!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

SHIRTS, SHIRTS, GET YOUR SHIRTS...


----------



## muskrat89

Mike - Some of us have been a little light on the PT as of late - do you plan on including XXL on any future orders?

 ^-^


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I'll hit up my supplier for the next batch...


----------



## 2BEFIT

:soldier:  Hi Mike. I just wonder when did you mailed  the t-shirt & coin, I didn't received yet. I  can't wait to get them. Thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I did, yours went out last Wednesday so I expect you should have it any time now.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Whit3

I was just wondering how long it takes for the hats to be mailed out? Im lookin forward to that day


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Whit3 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering how long it takes for the hats to be mailed out? Im lookin forward to that day



Do you have stock in Canada Post or something?  I'd be more excited about the day they arrive, personally.


----------



## Whit3

Good One... Personally I don't have stock in Canada Post, However their are other methodz of delivery which in my knowledge take 2 or 3 business days. I often order products online and they're usually shipped here within the week... and I don't have stock with either of the companys or organizations that supply the product.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Good news, it's already in the mail. Should be in your hands next week some time.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Devlin

More Gucci kit ...I need one now! Doing a search to get details on this, how did I miss this?


----------



## Devlin

So my search brings me back to this thread, somebody want to hit me with a clue bat and let me know how I can get one too.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

My fault, I'm a terrible advertiser... They're available here.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Do the shirts have pockets on the sleeves?  

You know...for our challenge coins...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

You can even use your coin case as a pocket protector... perfect!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

All,

I've added a couple of new items to the list of Army.ca swag. You can view/order the new items here:

http://Army.ca/store

Unfortunately the quantities are pretty low for these items as they've been ordered as a "trial" (and Subscribers had "dibs" on them) but if there's enough interest I can re-order more.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Whit3

I just received my hat 2 weeks ago...and its awesome!... great job guys....I have a suggestion aswell....Im looking for a hooded sweater, If you guys don't currently have them, it would be a great idea considering the comments i get on my new hat. Thanks for the quick delivery and awesome hat.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Whit3, your timing is impeccable:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37279.0.html


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

My black golf shirt makes me look even hotter than the little picture to the left of this post.....


----------



## TCBF

Doesn't appear to have done much for your modesty, though.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Some day I must buy a can of that.....


----------



## Pea

Just thought I would recommend the hoodies. I bought a black one a little while back when they were offered to subscribers. It is a really nice hoody. Looks great on, and I have gotten quite a few questions about the site because of it.

Keep it up Mike!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

All,

I just wanted to post a note to give a huge thanks to our Subscribers. Through their support, we are now running at up to twice as fast. instead of running off a single DSL connection, as of this morning, we are running off of 2 load balanced DSL connections. This means that Army.ca will run much faster, and in the event of a connection failure, we can still stay up.

Kudos to our Subscribers for improving Army.ca for us!

Cheers
Mike

(This is a repost, the original was lost in the crash.)


----------



## McG

Have you thought about offering your Army.ca T-shirt in tan/brown?  It seems that the army may have set the conditions for a few interested pers, temporarily living in the Kandahar province, by giving them all a different colour uniform.


----------



## c.jacob

How about Wind breakers (Green or Black).  I'd buy one of those.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I like the tan shirt idea, I'll see if I cn add that to the next re-order. I'll have to check on the windbreakers, I know they can be done, but I'm not sure if the demand will support a quantity that makes them affordable...


----------



## scm77

Mike, how about Army.ca coffee mugs?  I think those would be popular.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Shipping nightmare though probably.....


----------



## the 48th regulator

big bad john said:
			
		

> If you re order toques or XL hoodies I'll take one of each.
> 
> Anyone else interested?



I am in Johnny,

both are exactly what I would want, as well as the standard t...I love the one I laready have, but my wife would appreciate I would change once in a while....so I would add some more of those to my order (which are already available)...

dileas

tess

ps

I would pay in advance if that would help.


----------



## c.jacob

how much would it cost for toques?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Toques and shirts are the same... $20 plus shipping.


----------



## big bad john

Any new hoodies, jackets, or anything else in the swag pipeline Mike?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Nothing in the immediate term, though I am keeping a list for the next re-order.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Good news!

I just picked up 3 boxes of Army.ca swag as part of a re-order. We're now stocked with t-shirts, golf shirts, hoodies and hats:

http://Army.ca/store

If anyone has questions about the items, or wants to see more photos (E.G. of a specific item or area of an item) just let me know. (Note: I don't have photos of the new tan shirts available yet, but hope to get those up later tonight or tomorrow.)

Anything ordered this weekend will have to go out on Tuesday because of the long weekend, but I guarantee it will go out first thing in the morning. Thanks for your support! 

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Wow, will I really be as well hidden as the xxl black hoodie in the picture? 

Since its the only thing I don't have yet.........Ill take one.
Wish I was coming up close to your position with the family this weekend but duty calls......


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Yeah, those "stock" photos are pretty bad, I admit. Hey, if anyone wants to send me better ones (I.E. members in their gear) I'd happily replace them.


----------



## Pea

I have the black hoodie.. maybe I can manage a pic!


----------



## muffin

I want a hoodie and a tan shirt - payment coming through Paypal in a few min 

muffin


----------



## villecour

I am in for a cap, payment to follow over the week end


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Look at the power of the golf shirt, these women admire it, the men in the back envy it........and all this power could be yours.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Folks,

All current orders and subscriptions have been shipped. Thanks for your support! I'm going to be travelling for a week starting this Thursday, so orders placed then may be a bit delayed.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Kat Stevens

Bruce, those guys at 7 o'clock from you look like a couple of Tony Soprano's associates..... ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Look at the power of the...



...free drinks.   ;D

I could use a new hoodie too.


----------



## dapaterson

Have you looked at CafePress to offer more types of swag, without being forced to hold inventory?  They will print logos/graphics on a variety of merchandise; you set the prices, and they remit your share (semi) regularly.

I'm thinking that Army.ca ceramic beer steins might be popular...


----------



## Thompson_JM

Mike I just got the Golf shirt today and it fits Perfectly....  Time to go out into Downtown Dundas and Test the Awsome Power of my Shirt on all the unsuspecting ladies......  8)

Full story at 11......  ;D

seriously though, Thanks Mike! its Great!

Cheers
   Josh


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Awesome... Remember: with great power comes great responsibility... use the shirt wisely.


----------



## DanielSchnarr

I'm getting the olive drab shirt. I'm excited.


----------



## Thompson_JM

Well, No Effect on the waitresses at Boston Pizza in Burlington..... Perhaps I need the Charm and Appeal of Herr Monkhouse....

Teach me your ways Obi-Wan  ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Perhaps if you had concentrated on soup, rather than engage her in Transformers discourse, you would have fared better.  Better luck next time, stud.  
(Can't be the shirt  )


----------



## Thompson_JM

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Perhaps if you had concentrated on soup, rather than engage her in Transformers discourse, you would have fared better.  Better luck next time, stud.
> (Can't be the shirt  )



What can I say, I thought she was the Optimus Prime Type..... besides, shes a waitress... I figured she talks enough about soup....
maybe she frequents Breakthesilence and recognized the name Army.ca...... that would explain the floor spice on my food....  ;D

- Josh


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Bumblebee is always the best tactic for waitresses.  They can relate to the VW bug motif most easly.


----------



## Thompson_JM

good thing you pointed me in the right direction... I was gonna Try the whole Dinobots thing...

Go Grimlock!


----------



## muffin

I received my Hoodie and T-shirt today! Excellent stuff! Thanks !

muffin


----------



## Pea

Mike, I was curious if there are any new products in the works? I have the t-shirt and hoodie presently. Do you think a pair of sweat pants might be worth while? I know I'd love a pair to go with the hoodie. Just a thought.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I'm always considering new items. Maybe I'll pick a few potential items and set up a poll to see what might work and what wouldn't.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Holy poop, Mike......I guess I havn't got up that way yet to pick up my hoodie.
I MUST get that way soon, hope its still on ice......along with......


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

It's here waiting for you Bruce. I'm out of currant beer though, so you'll have to settle for something a little more mainstream.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

So Mike, is there a new batch of hoodies in?  I'm on deck for two if there is


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Sorry, not yet. I'll be sure to post when I order a new batch though.


----------



## Ashes

Mike, I was wondering if you know when the hoodies will be coming in? I would be interested in purchasing one as a gift for a friend, thanks. I dig the shirts too =)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

No immediate plans to place a re-order, as I'm well stocked in everything but hoodies (and it's cheaper to order bulk). My lesson this time around though it that hoodies sell, so I'll definitely order more next time.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## tree hugger

Will you be re-stocking you supply of medium t-shirts?  I've been holding out becoming a member until there is something in a girly size.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I've got a few medium Milnet shirts, but it looks like I'm out for Army.ca shirts. I will be doing another order, but not just yet... still trying to save our cash for the UPS. A bit of a catch-22 I guess!


Thanks
Mike


----------



## armyvern

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I've got a few medium Milnet shirts, but it looks like I'm out for Army.ca shirts. I will be doing another order, but not just yet... still trying to save our cash for the UPS. A bit of a catch-22 I guess!
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Mike



Mike, buddy, dude ...

Talk to your wife.    We girls are really looking for a ladies fitted "T" ... with a bit of swag to it!!    Your wife will be able to explain it to you.  8)


----------



## McG

Any plans to have stuff for the Navy.ca or Air-Force.ca types?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Yeah in time I do plan to create swag for all of them. In the short term I need to replace the Milnet swag. When we have a bit more in the bank I'll register the crests (around $150) and start to get odds and sods.


----------



## McG

Based on my exposure to NOMEX use & to the Air Force, I assume as long as they are blue & cotton then the Air types can wear them under flight suits?


----------



## aesop081

MCG said:
			
		

> Based on my exposure to NOMEX use & to the Air Force, I assume as long as they are blue & cotton then the Air types can wear them under flight suits?



Has to be 100% cotton for that.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

You're in luck... the shirts I order are 100% pre-shrunk cotton.


----------



## Mike Baker

Hey Mike, how about Army.ca beer mugs or pint glasses? I'd think that those would sell good ;D


----------



## Loachman

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Has to be 100% cotton for that.


Unlike the issued ones.

And I'd prefer mine with Army.ca, please. Having to ruin perfectly good operational uniforms with blue crap is revolting, but I'd buy blue T-shirts with Army.ca on them.


----------



## dapaterson

Mike:

Have you examined services like www.cafepress.com?  They provide a production on demand service; that way, you aren't obliged to carry inventory, and can offer an array of products and see what sells.

Plus, who wouldn't want to get their loved ones an army.ca thong for Christmas?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Hi dataperson,

I did check it out a while ago - I think on your suggestion. It's one those things that I gave a cursory glance to but need to review in a bit more detail. Thanks for the reminder.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Some of you may have already seen my post in the Army Run thread, but for those who missed it, Army.ca performance shirts are now available. These are the lightweight "dry wick" shirts that have become fairly populare over the last few years. I know I have a few and love them - no small part in my motivation to get branded ones I guess. 

The shirts are ready and I'll be picking them up later on today. I can ship tomorrow morning for anyone who orders today. Unfortunately I'm on the road next week but will be able to ship again by the 12th. For those doing the Army Run you may want to order soon, or I can find you and hand deliver the shirt on the day of the run. (Save yourself $4 shipping that way.)

The rest of the info is a duplicate of what's in the Army Run thread. Sizes are as follows:


M:  	5
L:	   9
XL:	 5
2XL:	3


The colour is black, with a small embroidered Army.ca logo. I've asked for the logo to be free of the "nipple chafe" zone. For any equipment enthusiasts, (and I know you're out there) here are the specs on the shirts:


7.4-oz, 100% wicking polyester double mesh
Self fabric neck
Partial neck taping
Tagless screened label
Reinforced topstitching throughout
Side slits


And for the real keeners, sizing info: http://www.sanmarcanada.com/specsheets/S451SizeSpecs.pdf

Here's a mock-up of what the shirts will look like:







I'll try to post some actual photos of the shirts this weekend. If anyone has any questions, fire away! Hopefully we'll see some of these hitting the road for the Army Run.


----------



## Mike Baker

I'm just seeing this now?!?!

Let me check my wallet Mike 


-Dead


----------



## armyvern

Deadpan said:
			
		

> I'm just seeing this now?!?!
> 
> Let me check my wallet Mike
> 
> 
> -Dead



Don't you mean your mom's?


----------



## Mike Baker

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Don't you mean your mom's?


She let's me keep some in my wallet now, but I'm not allowed to touch it unless she's there 


-Dead


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Ok, took a shirt for a test run (literlly) last night, and I was happy with the quality. Here's the mandatory product shot:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Not working....



EDIT:...and now that I'm not heading up this weekend Barry and I will get those shirts the day before the army run.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Sounds good Bruce. When you say "not working" what do you mean? The image looks fine* for me logged in and out.

* Fine being in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I got a square box with an x inside it........................it does resemble you, but I don't see the shirt.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Sounds good Bruce. *When you say "not working" what do you mean?* The image looks fine* for me logged in and out.
> 
> * Fine being in the eye of the beholder.



All I see is the dreaded red X.


----------



## George Wallace

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ok, took a shirt for a test run (literlly) last night, and I was happy with the quality. Here's the mandatory product shot:




*Security Violation *  
The action you attempted is not permitted. 

Back to the Gallery 







Should we move this to the "A Thread About The Legality of Using Others Bandwidth- Renamed From the Original" Thread ?       ;D


----------



## dangerboy

Me too just seeing the X, of course I am using a DND computer at work


----------



## geo

Hmmm   same here - red X...

is that a view from above or from below ???


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Same here, got this error message:

Security Violation 
The action you attempted is not permitted. 

Back to the Gallery


----------



## Mike Baker

Red X here.


-Dead


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Fixed?


----------



## George Wallace

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Fixed?



Nope!  Not yet.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Can you hear me now?


----------



## George Wallace

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Can you hear me now?



Is this the image of you on the front lawn on Black Box day after the morning run?

http://forums.army.ca/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=39250


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Yooza, put the box back up...........


----------



## Strike

Mike (or Bruce),

Are either of you going to the pasta dinner?  I wouldn't mind a medium shirt and figured I could save on the postage and maybe pick it up there.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Wasn't planning on the pasta supper, but I do plan to be there a bit early on Sunday.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I've got a better deal: for anyone whose name is on the race list (5k or 1/2 marathon) it's free shipping, so for those folks just pay the $30. Who knows, maybe it'll help encourage some additional runners.


----------



## Mike Baker

Hey Mike, how about Army.ca water bottles? 

;D
-Deadpan


----------



## Strike

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I've got a better deal: for anyone whose name is on the race list (5k or 1/2 marathon) it's free shipping, so for those folks just pay the $30. Who knows, maybe it'll help encourage some additional runners.



Save me one then.  I'll put the order in tomorrow night.  Going to bed now...or one I finish catching up on all the threads.   ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Hey, not only was I comfortable doing the 'army run' but these shirts look so good my wife commented yesterday on how nice it looked on me. This is the same wife who would set afire my t-shirt collection if she had a chance. [real men don't wear buttons :king:]

I'm thinking she needs one now.........Mike?   Medium, tout de suite, SVP.


----------



## Mike Baker

The dude with the funny face here loves his 


Beav


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Bruce, is this a pickup opportunity (read: beer call) or do you want me to drop in in the mail? The fridge is stocked and no currant beer this time.


----------



## PMedMoe

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Bruce, is this a pickup opportunity (read: beer call) or do you want me to drop in in the mail? The fridge is stocked and no currant beer this time.



Beer call?  In Ottawa??


----------



## Mike Baker

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Beer call?  In Ottawa??


B double E double R U N to Ottawa ;D


Had to do it 
Beav


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Bruce, is this a pickup opportunity (read: beer call) or do you want me to drop in in the mail? The fridge is stocked and no currant beer this time.



Drop it in the mail......no beer run forecasts untill just before Christmas now.


----------



## PMedMoe

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Drop it in the mail......no beer run forecasts untill just before Christmas now.



Post dates!!   I live here now you know......at least during the week.  Will probably be around some weekends in the winter, though, trying to avoid the winter driving.   :-[


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Mike,
Received the wife's shirt and she loves it.......told her I look better in mine,...my couch is actually pretty comfortable.

Now everyone buy one so they sell out and Mike can contemplate ordering some red ones. ushup:


----------



## medaid

Mike order inbound for a L one.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Oops, ...............Mike, I received the order promptly and all is good.

[well except for the fact I forgot the envelope under my seat with the cheque in it which I discovered this morning while cleaning up the tea I spilt going to work last night.]

Will fix this up this afternoon........


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

No worries Bruce, I know you're good for it!


----------



## Old and Tired

Mike

Here's a shot of the Army.ca patch on my ruck that we talked about at JCATS


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Looking good! Thanks for the pic.


----------

